# CPT codes 96110,96111



## daniel (Apr 11, 2008)

Anyone using these codes. And if so, how are you applying them in your pratice.


Daniel
CPC


----------



## Erica1217 (Apr 12, 2008)

Check out this article about these codes from the American Academy of Pediatrics:

http://www.medicalhomeinfo.org/tools/Coding/Developmental Screening-Testing Coding Fact Sheet.doc

 Erica


----------



## cedwards (May 21, 2008)

We use these all the time but I just found out that we have only gotten paid once.  The insurance companies were denying as incidental to the preventative service.  Our billing company was just adjusting them off as such without looking into it.  So now I have a huge appeal to work on.  Has anyone worked on these appeals before?  If so can you be of assistance?


----------



## LOVE2CODE (May 21, 2008)

Erica1217 said:


> Check out this article about these codes from the American Academy of Pediatrics:
> 
> http://www.medicalhomeinfo.org/tools/Coding/Developmental Screening-Testing Coding Fact Sheet.doc
> 
> Erica




Erica,

Thanks for sharing this info.....I am passing it along to my Peds docs.....


YTH, CPC


----------



## celinerc (Aug 4, 2010)

*96110*

Hi,

I have providers who does an ASQ and MCHAT testing.  They want to bill 96110 for ASQ and 96110 mod 59 MCHAT (autism testing).

I'm not sure if it's correct or if there is another code for MCHAT?

Does anybody has information on that, please?

thanks
Celine


----------



## HBULLOCK (Aug 5, 2010)

*96110*

I'm not sure what the asq is but we bill 96110 for the developmental screenings done at rov. Each age has a diff screening test ie:mchat, peds and crafft and we do get paid from most insurance companies. :d


----------



## alisonstephens07 (Aug 30, 2010)

*AAP Online Article*

The links posted previously are now dead, so here is the resource we are using in our practice.
http://coding.aap.org/content.aspx?aid=10423


----------



## sylvanas24 (Jul 5, 2013)

*thank you!*

Thanks for the new link!


----------



## wrightju1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Yes, thank you for the link.  I'm now dealing with this issue today.  Thanks!


----------



## debbie.n.taylor@gmail.com (Aug 30, 2018)

celinerc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have providers who does an ASQ and MCHAT testing.  They want to bill 96110 for ASQ and 96110 mod 59 MCHAT (autism testing).
> 
> ...



Actually, I use those frequently for those tests. For CRAFFT I use 99408.


----------

